# Looking for elevated roadbed article



## dwalker (May 14, 2011)

I saw an article somewhere on building an elevated outdoor layout using ABS pipe 'T' supports with horizontal wood stringers.

It was a great article, but I forgot to bookmark it.


Anyone seen something similar?

Thanks!


----------



## dwalker (May 14, 2011)

Found it...

http://www.southernsteamtrains.com/misc/hfreed-track.htm 


What do you guys think of this method?


----------



## Polaris1 (Jan 22, 2010)

Look up Paul Race & elevated curved ladder build technique. 
Check both here on MLS & on the Internet in general. 

I have used that procedure in Green Bay for a 340 ft G layout. Have 188 PVC pipes 18" in the Ground. Drill auger first, then pound!! 

BearBoard material out of Elgin, IL is 80% plastic cartons & 20% crushed rock..... springy but not too soft. 

Den Mayer from GBay, WI


----------



## Dan Pantages (Jan 2, 2008)

Try this: http://www.mylargescale.com/Community/Forums/tabid/56/aff/11/aft/107787/afv/topic/afpgj/3/Default.aspx#119785


----------



## Dan Pantages (Jan 2, 2008)

Sorry this URL takes you to the third page, you have to go to the beginning, page 1


----------



## dwalker (May 14, 2011)

Posted By Dan Pantages on 23 May 2011 08:51 PM 
Try this: http://www.mylargescale.com/Communi.../107787/afv/topic/afpgj/3/Default.aspx#119785 
I like it!


----------

